# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Drain for pavers on concrete slab

## Frankmonster

I'm planning to put pavers on top of a concrete slab at my backyard. There are a couple of PVC riser pipes coming out of the slab that are connected to the stormwater system. What's the best type of drain to use that would work well with the pavers?

----------

